# Microclover lawns



## libertysod (2 mo ago)

I'd love to chat with anyone who has any interest or experience with clover / microclover lawns. I work at a sod farm in New Jersey and we are trying to get feedback on clover lawns as we have a new product- Microclover Sod! If anyone is willing to chat send me an email [email protected]
Thanks- Katee


----------

